# Looking for Information on the late 60's- early 70's Gitane



## edorwart (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi,

I have just aquired this bicycle from a family member who believes he bought it used around 1970 - 1971. I am trying to get a little information on it as I am planning on "fixing" it up. Which means I am not sure if I am just going to make it road worthy or do a full restoration on it and I guess that will depend on if it is the kind of bike that would be worth restoring.

I have a few detailed pictures posted here:

https://profile.imageshack.us/user/edorwart/images

The brakes and brake levers say "Mafac Racer"

Stem is "Pivo"

Shifters and rear derailleur say "Sun Tour" R.D. also has "4532"

Chain rings are 52 / 36 with a little stamp of a man riding a bike and crank arms say "Solida"

Front Derail says "simplex"

Front wheel says "Rigida Superchromix" - made in france. Rear wheel is Japenese I do not think it is original but I think the original wheel is in this persons garage.

and there is a faint sticker on the drive side chainstay that reads - i think, but sure is not right - "email luxepodimerise" this is obviously not an email address as this bike has not ben riden in 20+- years.

Any help wwould be greatly appreciated.

Erik


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Bottom end bike boom Gitane so not particularly valuable. I suspect it had a matching Simplex rear (they had a habit of snapping off) and the Suntour is a replacement. Most everything else looks original to me; you are right that the Rigida is the original and the Japanese rear a replacement. French gas pipe frame--I don't think they used any kind of butted tubing,

They were a decent boom bike & you probably have the year about right--at least from hazy memory of assembling them.

Clean and grease, set up retape bars, new tires and tubes and you would have a decent beater bike...The Mafac brakes are a PITA to set up but work OK although they will squeal--it's just the way it is....The good news is that the headset, BB, hubs, are all loose bearings/grease & will respond to being cleaned, regreased and set up....


Careful with the bottom bracket--it's likely a french thread so don't damage it taking it apart to grease. Also you will need a cluster remover ("block remover") if that has to be removed to get at the back axle. If the cluster is shot, replace cluster and chain together!

Edit: One final thought--the stem looks short for the frame size so I would be tempted to start there to see if the frame fits you first--you may need a longer stem.
Final final thought--make sure you have a spare cotter pin before you take the crank arm off--they have a habit of crazing in place and you often damage threads removing them

D


----------



## edorwart (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info.

Head tube also has "BCM" stamped on the top and the bottom. Stamped 72 on seat tube and 73 on head tube which I am sure is the tube angle but also has "61" on the headtube, which may be the size? Although I thought at this time the were in inches and not CM?


----------



## edorwart (Aug 9, 2007)

Also, would this be a "Gran Sport" model?


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

When I'm not familiar enough with a marque or model, I default to looking at the dropouts. When they are stamped, I usually assess them as low-line frames. If they do have forgings, I then look to the lugs and, after that, the fit and finish. French bikes have often (actually, always) been weak in the latter two but seem to require the forgings to be taken seriously (Peugeot PX-10, Mercier 300, Gitane TdF and Super Corsa, etc). These are stamped dropouts and the lugs nothing special. Might ride fine but just not as collectible.
Come to think of it, I have no frames, French, Italian, or American, that enjoy a following that don't have at least forged dropouts. That seems to be the litmus test. Not that they aren't decent bikes but they just don't have a big following(i.e. resale value).
JMO,
Dave
KC


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Gran Sport sounds right--although that was a lot of years and a lot of bikes ago.

Amazingly, as with the boom Peugeots the finishes were surprisingly good--you could spend a lot of money and get a similar vintage high end Olmo or Masi & the paint was crap by comparison.

Very true about the stamped dropouts--a telling sign of a cheaper frame

Just noticed the thread below is another older Gitane here You can see the changes--it's probably 74-5 & they've added the spoke protector (blame that on the Japanese--I mean if the mech is properly adjusted why do you need it???) and the new-style lower-case logo. Yours still has the classic look!


----------



## edorwart (Aug 9, 2007)

Yes these are stamps drop outs. The guy I got if from also has a orange Gitane about the same vintage I will have to take a look at its dropouts.


----------



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

paredown said:


> Gran Sport sounds right--although that was a lot of years and a lot of bikes ago.
> 
> Amazingly, as with the boom Peugeots the finishes were surprisingly good--you could spend a lot of money and get a similar vintage high end Olmo or Masi & the paint was crap by comparison.
> 
> ...


That is my Gitane in the link, and after doing some digging, I found that mine is a 1977. Mine is not high end by any means either (actually towards the bottom), but I got it back on the road, and it has been a blast.

I really like the older look like yours. I would definatly give it a tune up, and get it back on the road with the components that are on it. You might realy like it, and from there you could upgrade some of the components, if you want. The paint, and stickers look to be in pretty good shape compared to some of the others that I have seen around the Midwest.:thumbsup:


----------



## gdenise (Jun 20, 2011)

I have an old Gitane (my fathers), similar vintage to the above though I believe it is slightly older, which I would like to get restored for him. It is all chrome and it was a commuter 10-spd with quick-release front, rear, and handle bars. It also has factory added generator with front & rear lights (I know it is factory added b/c there are built in wire clamps all over the frame which are part of the original chrome).

It mostly needs some derailer adjustments, new cables & housings, good polishing, and a little TLC. This is purely for his sentimental value, not b/c the bike has some great collector value. Can anyone recommend a good place to have this done in the SF Bay Area? South Bay would be best but I will not be picky if the place is legit. 

Thanks


----------



## LejeuneCdM (Sep 5, 2008)

That is actually_ émail luxe polymerise_, which refers to the type of finish on the bike. IIRC, it is luxury polymerized enamel. Kind of a joke when one considers how the paint lasted on French bikes in the 60s and 70s.


----------



## gr8blues (Nov 20, 2009)

My wife has hers in the shed gathering dust, same color and everything, she road it all over western north america touring, it is slow and heavy. My vintage 531 gitane sits alongside it gathering dust also, there are much better bikes out there. Get it working on the cheap and ride it to the store, no lock necessary.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Dig that steel cottered crank! I'd guess Gran Sport, as well. The next model up, the Interclub, had sew-ups! At the top of the line was the Super Corsa. Between the Interclub and the Super Corsa was the Tour de France. So naturally me and my friends called our Tour de Frances "Intercorsas."


----------

